# Super sport touring bike.



## Woodtickgreg (Aug 15, 2019)

I purchased this bike from one of my lbs. I went into the shop to purchase some other parts and saw this on the floor, I liked it right away, struck up a conversation with the owner and it went home with me. It needed some love, front derailer clamp was cracked so I found an exact replacement on Ebay and changed it out. The brake levers had hoods that basicly turned to gun and disintegrated so I removed them and cleaned up the levers and installed new foam grips. Pretty cool bike with the factory racks front and rear. I went through the bike and replaced the brake cables and cleaned it up a bit. Found some pedals for it since they where long gone. Here's some pics as found.

I have since removed the bags because they where kind of old and nasty. I didnt like the way the front one attached with a bunji, didnt want any paint damage. I have both bags but I doubt I'll ever put them back on.




I think the bike is a 91 but I'm not really sure.



Champion tube and a local bike shop sticker. 



I removed this pump bracket and found a Zefal pump that mounted up without brackets.











Yes that's a ding in the top tube right at the S. Doesn't effect how it rides.







91?



Nice original fluted post, seat went bye bye, lol.



My but just couldn't deal with that seat, lol.



It's a pretty clean bike for its age. I'm happy to own it and add it to my collection.


----------



## Woodtickgreg (Aug 15, 2019)

Here's some pics of the old and newer suntour derailers.



See the broken clamp?



Not good.



I got lucky and found another one on ebay.



Good replacement.



All better now.


----------



## Woodtickgreg (Aug 15, 2019)

The crusty brake hoods.



Removed but before cleaning.



New foam grips and cleaned up dia-compe perforated levers.



I found some nice Schwinn toe clips to go with new aftermarket pedals.



The pedals are actually pretty nice for repops.



New pump and new seat!



I dig this old 15 speed touring bike! It suits me just fine.


----------



## Tim s (Aug 15, 2019)

Nice looking bike, glad you saved it. Tim


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 15, 2019)

Very nice hardly used SS, sweet. The decals looked late 70's-80's to me so I checked. Pretty sure it's an 81.


----------



## Woodtickgreg (Aug 15, 2019)

Thank you for that. I think the p.o. added the safety levers to the brakes judging from that picture.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 15, 2019)

Woodtickgreg said:


> Thank you for that. I think the p.o. added the safety levers to the brakes judging from that picture.




I would think the Suicide brake levers were used across the board on the road bikes and you just can't see them in that catalog image.


----------



## Sven (Aug 16, 2019)

Nice score!!!!" Looks like a serious hauler


----------



## Eric Amlie (Aug 16, 2019)

Nice Bike!
I covet your racks. My '84 Voyageur SP is missing them. Hard to find at a reasonable price.


----------



## Woodtickgreg (Aug 16, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> I would think the Suicide brake levers were used across the board on the road bikes and you just can't see them in that catalog image.



I would have thought that as well, but I'm not so sure on this bike. I haven't seen the safety levers in any pictures anywhere. But I'm keeping them.


----------

